# Marriage Visa



## royjennings (Feb 13, 2021)

I married my Thai wife in 2006 in Thailand and then a few months later in the UK. We spend part of the year in our house in Chiang Mai and the rest in the UK. I have travelled until recently on a non immigrant multi entry 1 year visa, but this seems no longer available? Last year during our `prolonged` stay we applied for the marriage visa but got stuck on the translation and paperwork required with the UK marriage certificate. I understand we could still register the Thai marriage in Thailand but am not sure of any legal disadvantages for my Thai wife (if any) in relation to property or other investments in Thailand. Does anyone know what these maybe? Thanks


----------



## dontheturner (Jun 12, 2019)

royjennings said:


> I married my Thai wife in 2006 in Thailand and then a few months later in the UK. We spend part of the year in our house in Chiang Mai and the rest in the UK. I have travelled until recently on a non immigrant multi entry 1 year visa, but this seems no longer available? Last year during our `prolonged` stay we applied for the marriage visa but got stuck on the translation and paperwork required with the UK marriage certificate. I understand we could still register the Thai marriage in Thailand but am not sure of any legal disadvantages for my Thai wife (if any) in relation to property or other investments in Thailand. Does anyone know what these maybe? Thanks


None whatsoever- We married in BKK in 2006, and again in Sterling house for UK certificate, and are just going through the process of getting a Marriage Visa- as they say it will be easier in the long term.


----------



## royjennings (Feb 13, 2021)

dontheturner said:


> None whatsoever- We married in BKK in 2006, and again in Sterling house for UK certificate, and are just going through the process of getting a Marriage Visa- as they say it will be easier in the long term.


Thanks. When we are `allowed` to return we will pursue this option


----------

